# WOW, Cablecards and Missing Channels



## Brandon Batten (Aug 28, 2018)

I have had WOW out for 2 days now trying to figure out why I'm missing the majority of my channels. Today they had 3 techs here at the same time. They ran a new drop with the best wire they provide, installed new connections, the Host ID and the MAC address are correct and we are receiving great signal to the unit. The internet is fantastic. PLEASE! Does anyone have any information that they are missing concerning this?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Brandon Batten said:


> I have had WOW out for 2 days now trying to figure out why I'm missing the majority of my channels. Today they had 3 techs here at the same time. They ran a new drop with the best wire they provide, installed new connections, the Host ID and the MAC address are correct and we are receiving great signal to the unit. The internet is fantastic. PLEASE! Does anyone have any information that they are missing concerning this?


Do you have a Motorola or SA/Cisco cable card? Your zipcode?

Wide Open West (WOW) and CableCards and Bolt

Beyond frustrated, tivo will not get channels


----------



## Brandon Batten (Aug 28, 2018)

I have a Cisco cable card... 31909


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Brandon Batten said:


> I have a Cisco cable card... 31909


Checking tvguide.com, there are two choices for WOW in your zipcode. I would repeat Guided Setup for the other choice to see if it helps. The web site tvguide.com uses the same database as TiVo. Hint: don't choose Standard Cable.


----------



## Brandon Batten (Aug 28, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Do you have a Motorola or SA/Cisco cable card? Your zipcode?
> 
> Wide Open West (WOW) and CableCards and Bolt
> 
> Beyond frustrated, tivo will not get channels


Also, I have a Tivo Bolt. I'm reading that the bolt has been temperamental.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Brandon Batten said:


> Also, I have a Tivo Bolt. I'm reading that the bolt has been temperamental.


If I want to get into a lot of trouble, I would respond to that. Like any forum, we don't attract the happy users. Experiences vary. If you didn't have a Bolt I would only say that you are in the wrong forum.

You can check tvguide.com to see what TiVo thinks your channel line up should be. If there is still a problem after the repeat of a GS, then it's back to the cable card pairing. Sorry, that usually doesn't end well.


----------



## Brandon Batten (Aug 28, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Checking tvguide.com, there are two choices for WOW in your zipcode. I would repeat Guided Setup for the other choice to see if it helps. The web site tvguide.com uses the same database as TiVo. Hint: don't choose Standard Cable.


I thought about that. There is only one choice in the guided setup for WOW and it is the Standard Cable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Brandon Batten said:


> I thought about that. There is only one choice in the guided setup for WOW and it is the Standard Cable.


Look at tvguide.com and notice there are two choices. If it seems that is the problem, then 1) it's TiVo's problem, and 2) it will not be easy to fix.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Brandon Batten said:


> I have a Cisco cable card... 31909





Brandon Batten said:


> I thought about that. There is only one choice in the guided setup for WOW and it is the Standard Cable.


Do you have any nearby alternate zip codes you could try when rerunning Guided Setup, to see if they offer a better lineup choice?

(google)


----------

